# Herpes outbreak 4-6 weeks before delivery



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

= an automatic c/section???? Hospital says it is thier policy.

Details:
Initial outbreak occured 4 years ago
No outbreaks since then
Current outbreak at 30-31 weeks
Never had an outbreak during pregnancy til now
Havent been on antibiotics for suppression before and not currently on them
Pregnancy is high risk already due to other issues

Thoughts????
Havent talked to the OB yet....will during appointment tomorow.


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

From a friend who's a doula...usually a chronic condition such as herpes will clear up before you give birth. I hope it clears up soon so you don't have to sweat it closer to your due date estimate!


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Outbreak _at_ delivery concerns me. I recommend that all moms with herpes start a course of acyclovir at 36 weeks. I've never heard anyone put a time frame on it other than active lesion at time of delivery.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nashvillemidwife* 
Outbreak _at_ delivery concerns me. I recommend that all moms with herpes start a course of acyclovir at 36 weeks. I've never heard anyone put a time frame on it other than active lesion at time of delivery.


Im delivering at 36.....more than likely, since then that is when my cerclage will come out, and if I go like last time, I will dilate immediatly. Will starting something now help? Like I said, I am 30-31 weeks....so unless I go early again, I have 4-5 weeks til delivery.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, take it now. Did they give you a rationale?


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Head nurse told me it is just hospital policy....that they will get my prenatel records before birth and if they see it documented in there, then I will be told I need a section. I see my OB in the morning, so I will just talk to him. He told me before, that I wouldnt need a section unless I was having a severe outbreak at the times of delivery.

Head nurse also tried to use the fact that I have a cerclage, and that they wont risk giving me an exam to check for herpes on the cervix, thus they cant guarantee im herpe free at delivery time.

Im not even 100% sure it is an outbreak. My "initial outbreak" was during a time where I had AF for 7 weeks and since I am allergic to pads, I was blistered anyways (happens if I wear pads for more than a week)....NP said just by looking at it, it was herpes, swab was negative though, but blood test showed I had had it before...so I dont know.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Also adjust your diet in addition to the acyclovir.

Less Arginine and more Lysine I believe?

If you google diet suggestions, you should find a fair bit.
I think Aviva Jill Romm's book has a good blurb on it as well?

I had an initial outbreak 4 years ago as well and a much more minor one 3 years ago with nothing since. You would not believe the fuss everyone made when I mentioned it last pregnancy! So this time around I told everyone to back off, I know the information, I do NOT have an outbreak and I would go on Acyclovir IF I had an outbreak or felt that I would. My 2nd outbreak I was sick all the way around, even my earring piercings were infected.

Now I know better than to say anything









But at your stage in the game, it should clear up well before delivery. But it wouldn't hurt to do the Acyclovir and diet adjustments just in case!
Good luck!


----------

